# Commercial Motor Vehicle Load Securement



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

The instructor for this course is Sgt. Brian Chase (Ret.) of the New Hampshire State Police. We already hosted a weights and measures class with Brian and found it to be one of the most informative and enjoyable classes we've attended for commercial vehicle enforcement. The attachment breaks down the course as well as Brian's background in law enforcement and private sector training.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nighttrain said:


> The instructor for this course is Sgt. *Brain* Chase (Ret.) of the New Hampshire State Police. We already hosted a weights and measures class with *Brain* and found it to be one of the most informative and enjoyable classes we've attended for commercial vehicle enforcement. The attachment breaks down the course as well as *Brain's* background in law enforcement and private sector training.


I'm hoping that you misspelled it...or did you pick his *Brain*?


----------

